
iPhone 11 Pro Has Broken Exif Orientation Data - zdw
https://blog.feld.me/posts/2019/10/iphone-11-pro-has-broken-exif-orientation-data/
======
lentil
I'm trying to understand what's broken here. The example is a 90° rotated
(portrait) image, and the exif shows a 90° rotation. It's correct, isn't it?

~~~
notafraudster
I think he's trying to say that the iPhone is a portrait device by default and
has not been rotated to take the picture, but that's what makes the title and
attitude baffling -- it's not broken exif data so much as a disagreement about
what is considered the reference point; the blog author thinks the iPhone is
portrait, because it's portrait, and Apple sets the reference point to be
landscape, because most cameras are landscape. Big whoop?

This might matter for displays that try to compensate for the orientation
data, but I'm pretty sure that's an incorrect practice.

~~~
mlindner
Honestly it's only broken if the raw output of the camera and the exif
rotation disagree. If the raw output is in landscape mode and the phone
considered that landscape mode to be "no rotation", then there is no
disagreement.

------
Terretta
Author is holding it wrong.

------
chipsa
I think he doesn’t understand what that field does.

------
photoGrant
The iPhone rotates the image automatically, the EXIF information is correct.
Think about the sensor being a dumb horizontal plane. It takes the exif info
to display it in the correct orientation.

------
joezydeco
See also:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21207411](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21207411)

